# Here is my eye



## BenT (Jun 3, 2014)

So like the title says my eye and my camera in as the reflection, kinda like the outcome of this what you guys think?



Stressed by BenThijs, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 3, 2014)

Pretty awesome, you have some cool colors in your eyes. Mine are green and yellow, the yellow really stands out in the sun and tends to freak out my GF haha had her pretty convinced I was a vampire once. Good times... :lmao::cheers:


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice concept...pretty much like the refraction I'd like to take up one day...


----------



## pjaye (Jun 3, 2014)

I love what you did with this. It's a really great picture.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 3, 2014)

You need some Visine bro


----------



## Ec1981 (Jun 3, 2014)

That is a cool pic and you do have beautiful eye color


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 4, 2014)

I tried to do this but never got anything as sharp as you did. Good job.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

leeroix said:


> You need some Visine bro


lol

 ... but seriously... I need some too


as for the picture: upper right corner would be better if there was no oof "eyebrow or what's that"


----------



## mnmcote (Jun 4, 2014)

What if you blurred the area around the retina.. Would the focus then draw more attention to the image reflecting in the eye...?

Very cool concept...


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 4, 2014)

mnmcote said:


> What if you blurred the area around the retina.. Would the focus then draw more attention to the image reflecting in the eye...?
> 
> Very cool concept...



I've always liked seeing the detail of the retina


----------



## BenT (Jun 4, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Pretty awesome, you have some cool colors in your eyes. Mine are green and yellow, the yellow really stands out in the sun and tends to freak out my GF haha had her pretty convinced I was a vampire once. Good times... :lmao::cheers:


Thank you! Haha, that's cool, if it would be glow in the dark it would even freak her more out!




leeroix said:


> You need some Visine bro


Haha, maybe but... gone leave it like this for future photo's 



Ec1981 said:


> That is a cool pic and you do have beautiful eye color


Thank you very much, now I added a little bit of blues, but it is very close to my eye colour.



TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I tried to do this but never got anything as sharp as you did. Good job.


Hmmm I used a nikkor af-s micro 105mm VR which gave me a really good result!



mmaria said:


> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> > You need some Visine bro
> ...


That is my eyebrow, and I dunno it doesn't look as intense as it is now I think. My face was slightly pointed downward so your face expression (even though you only see my eye) looks a bit angry and that together with the veins in my eye, fits really good... 




mnmcote said:


> What if you blurred the area around the retina.. Would the focus then draw more attention to the image reflecting in the eye...?
> 
> Very cool concept...


Haven't done that but I think there would be to much blur in the photo. I already find the right top corner and left bottom corner to be blurred to much but that's the photo... 
But still needs to get used to Macro


----------

